# The Stoker Pit Controller



## foozer (Jan 22, 2008)

I am going to be purchasing a Stoker pit controller in the near future. One of the features of this particular controller is the ability to control more than 1 pit/smoker. 
My question is: Do any of you have a stoker hooked up to an El Cheapo Brinkman. If so, I would sure like to see a picture. I am considering hooking it to my Brinkman Smoke N Pit PitMaster and would like some advice on how and where to attach the blower. And does it work well on a brinkman with a side fire box?


----------



## geek with fire (Jan 22, 2008)

While I don't have first hand experience with either the stoker or the BBQ Guru, some things that I've learned from a custom made one:

Try to get your smoker as sealed as you can.  If you see smoke exiting from anything other than the stack, you need to get that sealed.  This is especially true of the stoker because it uses a trap door in the fan that closes when the fan isn't running.  If you're pit isn't sealed, air will continue to fuel the charcoal, causing temperature spikes.

Also, try to make sure your pit is protected from wind gusts.  It just removes a complicated variable from the temperature control equation.

Keep us updated on how it works for you.  This is an area that I really enjoy, but not much discussion around these parts.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 22, 2008)

Agree with Josh, if your pit isin't air tight, your wasting your money!
Why a stoker on a Brinkman? Just to play? Are you trying to get longer burn's?


----------



## jet_deck (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you talking about a custom made smoker or stoker/guru. If you have done the homemade stoker/guru, please tell me how. Thanks


----------



## xtexan (Feb 6, 2008)

For you "computer geeks" these can also be hooked up to your laptop.


----------



## geek with fire (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a fiew posts out there with the progress of my command center program (started as a control system and has mutated into more).  I wrote a visual basic application the takes a signal from various I/O devices reading temperature.  The computer calculates how much of a damper correction to make to maintain the desired temperature.  I use a combination of servo actuated dampers and speed controlled blower fans.

Here's one of the later threads that shows the program, and I think a video of the fan running.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=11828

This is the video for the original design, but it has changed several time since I shot this:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=7731


----------



## jet_deck (Feb 7, 2008)

Foozer, sorry to hijack.  I'm building a down and dirty model, if i could find a cheap capillary  type thermostat,  the rest is easy.  I may overshoot the temp, but could adjust accordingly.  Plus i don't have any vents to worry about.  Don't get me wrong, what you have done is excellent work, i really don't need all of the bells and whistles.


----------



## jet_deck (Feb 7, 2008)

Foozer, I wanted to make sure that you have checked the Weber Virtual Bullet Forum for the info. that you need (pics and such), there are about 4000 post on Stokers in your type of cooker.  Just makin' sure.


----------

